# I LOVE staci Kole's makeup. sooooo pretty!!!



## jackie100 (Aug 22, 2008)

I didnt want to put this in recommendations cause im not really looking for any, I just wanted to say that I love her makeup, and just the way she looks. Her makeup is so flawless and perfect! And yes, I already know there were topics in here before about her. I just wanted to share some pics I found online 



























I just love her "pornstar" makeup look!!


----------

